# SHENZHEN | Huilongpu Industrial Area Redevelopment - Hengming ONE | 249m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Location: Longcheng Area
About the masterplan: 龙岗区-龙城街道・仁恒回龙埔新工业区旧改_腾讯新闻
About Hengming ONE Tower (该园区规划建设的高约*250米*的总部塔楼): 恒明ONE正式开园运营 重点招商项目集中签约_南方网

Masterpan: Huilongpu Industrial Area Redevelopment
Developer: Yanlord Land 家 - Yanlord









Main plot: Hengming ONE Tower
Developer of the plot: Hengming Land 恒明集团


















Early 2019. Main tower is plot 4. Pic by a138520562









Mid 2021, the main plot is in the background next to the highway.









Recent pic of the on-going phases (Yanlord). The tallest tower is 180m, Pic by a138520562.









Main plot (249m) in late 2021 on pilling works. Pic by a138520562









Trivia: At some point it was commented that China Railway Construction would develop the main plot and go supertall, but seems like it didn't work out.


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Thank you so much Khale Xi for providing information and updates on all these various diverse Shenzhen projects!!!
     
As a bonus from me. Here's some good English language info and renderings from the website of the architectural practice behind this development.





Hengming One Center


恒明湾创汇中心,



www.aube-archi.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

499towersofchina said:


> Thank you so much Khale Xi for providing information and updates on all these various diverse Shenzhen projects!!!


@Khale_Xi is a z0rg 2.0


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

249,7 m / 55 fl


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

SSP： Hengming ONE, Shenzhen - SkyscraperPage.com


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here are some decent renderings of this project from the website of one of the architecture firms behind it called Shenzhen Huahui Design.





深圳华汇设计







www.hhd-sz.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, @zwamborn, @ed500, @Daniiif, please, updates


----------

